# Charles Chilton radio series



## Anthony G Williams (Jun 25, 2009)

I've just noticed that BBC Radio has been broadcasting some work by Charles Chilton. See: http://search.bbc.co.uk/search?uri=%2Fradio%2F&go=toolbar&tab=tvradio&q=charles%20chilton&scope=all

I remember the original versions of these stories, when "Journey into Space" was broadcast in the 1950s - it helped to get me interested in SF. I've still got one of his books from 1960 - 'The World in Peril'. I must re-read it sometime!


----------

